# Coding paps w/ hyst, v88.01 v76.47?? help



## tammy cutler (Feb 2, 2011)

Pt comes in for V72.31, she has had a hyst.  Do you file the V72.31 with a v88.01 also, how about the v76.47??  I have seen it filed with the v88.01 and the v76.47, is this necessary to be filed along with the v72.31??  How about for a medicare pt (high risk), would it be coded v15.89, v88.01 and v76.47??  or can you simply use v15.89?  I guess my question is, do you have to use the v88.01 and/ or v76.47?  How is everyone else coding for and annual gyn exam and code 99000 ( the collection of the pap)??? thx in advance


----------



## tefranklin57 (Feb 3, 2011)

Annual exam V72.31 with V88.01 acquired absence cervix/uterus. 99000 forget it, collection and transport to lab is included in E/M code.


----------



## MJ4ever (Feb 5, 2011)

v72.31
V76.47
V88.01
Preventive Medicine E&M by age and new/established status
Q0091 for Pap collection


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 6, 2011)

If it is documented that there is no cervical pap but rather a vaginal pap due to abscense of Uterus then yes you add the V76.47 and the V88.01- V88.03, however,  You cannot assume the total absences of uterus and cervix, you must know if there is the remaining cervical stump.


----------

